# Thought I'd share some pics. :)



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

I just thought they looked so cute laying around out there I took some pics. 

I can't figure out how to do a caption under each picture, sorry. 
The last picture is Suzi- Alpine doe. I posted her cause I wanted to complain about how skinny she is and ask how to get her to eat, any tips? :lol:
She's really really picky and has always been thin. It's hard to put any weight on her. :roll:
Also wanted to know if y'all think the doelings are a good weight too.(they're in most of the pictures). I think they're doing well, but I just wondered. 
Thanks.


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

And here's my little Nigerian doelings that I got a few months ago. they were really tiny when I got them at four months old. The black one, Isabel, was 14 lbs, and the white and black one was 11 lbs. :shock:
They doing very well now, though they still have a lot of growing to do.  I haven't weighed them in a while, but I think they are both around 35-40 lbs now, at eight and a half months.  Still a little small, but I think they'll get to a normal size one day.
I can't wait for them to be big enough to breed!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

The black and white spotted doe is my favorite. I can't remember what her name is, sorry.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

I LOVE your Alpines!! They are beautiful!  And the little one in the (8th?) picture? He/she has such a sweet face.


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Thanks guys. 

It's okay Lacie, that's Dotty.  Her full name is Dorothy, but I pretty much only call her Dotty.

Katelyn, yeah these are all does, I forgot to say. The one in the eighth pic is Gweneviere. She's actually really shy most of the time. I think she was surprised by the camera. :lol:


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Agreed that Suzi appears a bit thin! She doesn't have high worm load right? Good bright pink eyelids? How about any mouth problems? Do her teeth line up with her palate in front? I would say a good dose of multivitamin injection couldn't hurt (I think it's A, B, E?) I'm sure you've tried all manner of grains/feeds and adding sweet feed to make it more enticing? Will she eat alfalfa pellets?


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

I just got the results on a fecal back from WADDL less than a week ago(the sample was from her; I used her as the "guinea pig" for my whole herd). There were no worms at all, and only a very minimal amount of cocci., not enough to treat. 

I haven't tried many feeds, as we try to avoid the GMO stuff. We got like 20 bags of organic feed, so she was on that up until a week ago or so. Now I've switched them to barley and oats, with BOSS as a dressing. She actually does like it, but sometimes she just won't eat all of it, so it's a matter of getting her to eat enough. :/ 

She's pretty frustrating on the whole. I don't love her, to be honest.  She's sneaky and frustrating, and cowardly to boot. d: We might sell her if she has a nice kid or two next year that could replace her as a milk goat.


----------



## MoKa-Farms (Jun 19, 2013)

Pretty goats!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Have you tried your mix without the boss?? My goats don't like boss and have to hide it really well. I tried to slip it into my kids feed last year and under their trough was full of sunflower seeds. Is she older??? Have you tried calf manna?? I don't know if that goes against what you don't want to feed or not. But all your goats look good and happy......of course I like dotty


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Sorry, I had to milk and stuff tonight. 

She doesn't like BOSS much, but she seems to be just as picky when it's just grain too. :roll:
She did put on some weight when I was feeding calf manna for a while (she wouldn't eat anything else BUT the calf manna!), but I don't really want to feed that anymore, plus it's super expensive!
I think she'll do better now that I'm just starting to feed alfalfa free choice. See, we don't have enough land or fencing to graze them, so they have it all brought to them.
So far, they still think they need ot eat ALL the alfalfa I bring them, and since she's a coward, she doesn't get as much, though I do try to make sure she gets some. So once they get the idea that it's always there, and don't gobble it all down, I think she'll get more of her fair share, and that'll help. I hope. 

Yeah, I love Dotty too.  When I got her and Isabel, I thought Dotty would be my favorite, hands down, but Izzy is actually the babydoll of the two.  She's really sweet-tempered and always comes to me and gives "hugs".  Dotty isn't quite so huggable, but she is sweet too, and loves to chew on everything under the sun.


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

:tears: Where's Breck????


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Hi there Emma. :lol:

I didn't take good pics of the boys today, but I can post some old ones if you want. d: Hang on...


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

love everyone!!! they all look so happy!!!

I have a skinny doe too! she picks through everything!!! so annoying..... I feel your pain.


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

These are all I can find right now that are any good. I can't find the original of the one that's in my avatar, so B/W will just have to do.


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

You missed his tail when you clipped him.


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Thanks Ni.  They are in goat heaven the last few days with the transition to free choice alfalfa. :slapfloor: I think it's going to work out great since we can't graze them. They look better already, but they might get a little fat before they realize that it's always there. d: I'm okay with that, though.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

They are all gorgeous!


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Emzi00 said:


> You missed his tail when you clipped him.


Lol! I can't touch his tail, or even his back legs or he will do a backflip over my head! :ROFL:
Besides I think it looks pretty dumb the way people shave it to the end and leave a bit. :doh: It also looks bad cause it's "fishy". I've given him copper like 3 times already and it won't go away. I think he's iodine def., and I'm working on that.  My kelp should come tomorrow or the next day, I hope.


----------

